# How do you remove the mainspring on PT92



## Princi (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a new Taurus PT92AF that has a triggerpull of over 8lbs. I decided to replace the mainspring and drove out the roll pin at the base of the frame. No dice; the hammer strut support at the bottom of the frame would not budge. Does this have something to do with the Taurus locking device?

What is the correct procedure for removal? 

(Why didn't I spend the money on a Beretta - oh, because I like my other Taurus guns so much).


----------



## valian (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, you are correct. The Taurus lock system holds the mainspring housing in place even though the pin is removed. The system has tiny little ball bearing detent and springs so if you want to retain the lock I don't recommend removing it because it is nearly impossible to put back together.

I actually removed the lock system from one of my 92s and tapped the hole and filled it with an allen screw after discovering the impossibility of replacing the lock parts. No problem for me but sure it would hurt resale value.

valian


----------



## Princi (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info, but after removing the lock, I still couldn't get the hammer spring support out. Turns out that the little ball came out, but the spring stayed in there. I had to fish it out and then I got the support out. 

So this is going to be fun to put back together - great. 

So the little ball is pressed on by the spring? Since it fell out, I didn't get to see where it was.:smt022

Updated to add:

I finished working on it, and replaced the mainspring with a Wolff 16lb spring. It worked okay when I shot it the other day, but I want to try it with a few different kinds of ammo before I attempt to put the lock back in. I got the trigger pull down to just under 4lbs; I'd want less than that on a 1911, but for this thing - I'm happy.


----------



## laxdog13 (Nov 21, 2008)

Where did you find the spring? I have been looking online and can't find one. Would a beretta spring fit??


----------

